# DX questions



## mrg (Feb 21, 2020)

Just picked up a OG paint 46? DX ( tapered kickstand ) SER. # C00XXX, Planes & Trains badge, bikes in pieces so better pics later. was curious about this kickstand cap?, seen it a couple of times over the years but never paid that much attention, came with a nice tank ( metal with fresh paint ) he said was a repop, how do yo tell the difference, think somebody also added painted S2's.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 21, 2020)

Have had LOTS of'46s over the years and never seen that before!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2020)

There was a kickstand repair kit for the Schwinn stands, I wonder if that's it.


----------



## Nelgroe (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi... I have that kickstand thing on a 1980 Heavy Duty frame too...


----------



## REC (Feb 21, 2020)

That's the repair kit installed.
Thanks for posting!!
REC


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2020)

Repairing what, just seems like it seals the end?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2020)

Scott explains the situation, post #2









						Schwinn kickstand repair kit? What are these for? | All Things Schwinn
					

Can someone enlighten me? What are these used for? Clearly the washer is shaped like it would "cap" the end of the built in kickstand mount on a Schwinn frame, but how does it work? Found several of these new in the baggies today at my local bike shop who bought out an old Schwinn dealer years ago.




					thecabe.com


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2020)

Wow, that explains kickstand issue, now is that tank a repo? and if so how do you tell the difference?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2020)

mrg said:


> Wow, that explains kickstand issue, now is that tank a repo? and if so how do you tell the difference?




Who painted it? Dan sells them already painted in Blue, Black, Green and Red. I don't mess with many tank bikes so I couldn't tell you what's original or not with a tank.


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2020)

Ya, looks like a Bicyclebones repop!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 22, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> There was a kickstand repair kit for the Schwinn stands, I wonder if that's it.



I have a couple of those kits still in the bag. It stops the cam from rotating inside the tube.


----------



## spoker (Feb 22, 2020)

looks like a nice tank,of irs nice why care if its new?the word repop puts a negitive slant on products that used 2d low quality but now are nice,never got anything that wasnt nice from bones,the days of island cycle are behind us thank goodness!


----------



## tryder (Feb 22, 2020)

mrg said:


> Just picked up a OG paint 46? DX ( tapered kickstand ) SER. # C00XXX, Planes & Trains badge, bikes in pieces so better pics later. was curious about this kickstand cap?, seen it a couple of times over the years but never paid that much attention, came with a nice tank ( metal with fresh paint ) he said was a repop, how do yo tell the difference, think somebody also added painted S2's.View attachment 1143616
> 
> View attachment 1143617View attachment 1143618
> View attachment 1143619



Does it have a  completely round seat stay bridge?


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 22, 2020)

Would love to see the rest of the bike . Tank is a reproduction.. Bicycle Bones is out of red ones and he said they were no longer in production .. S2 rims came out in 1948 I think.. 46 would have white drop centers ..  Schwinn  may have had an equipped version with a tank.. Does the front fender have holes or a light.. unequipped did not have a tank ..


----------



## mrg (Feb 22, 2020)

No head lite holes but had chrome fork struts ( semi-equiped chrome rims & struts ) so probably had chrome drop centers or have seen a few 46's with square Lobdell's. I'll dig in my pile but don't remember having any post war drops or lobs with a Schwinn script front hub. The nice painted S2's & red repop tank are a bonus to sell, I'll have to dig up a seat, bars/neck, grips & pedals so probably break even.


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 23, 2020)

Chrome struts and rims available at extra cost


----------



## mrg (Mar 23, 2020)

This is how it looks now, still need to find a nice pair of post war drop centers ( painted or chrome ) with a Schwinn script front hub.


----------



## REC (Mar 23, 2020)

I think it looks good just as it is, but the stuff you're talkin' about wouldn't hurt it! Why am I hooked on DX models??? Any explanations on that?
I have S-2s on the post war ones here.... Chrome on some, painted on others. Like 'em all!
RE: OG tank would hot have clips (speednuts), the pieces they are attached to would be threaded.

REC


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 23, 2020)

I dont know why you love the DX. I love them too. My favorite rider is a ratty one with ape hangers.


----------



## mrg (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks great with those S2's but if I can make it OG sense it came with drop centers but may send it down the road before I can find them and probably worth more with S2's.


----------



## Jim sciano (May 17, 2020)

are you interested in selling the red repop dx tank? Thanks, Jim


----------

